# 'sony xperia arc s' or 'samsung galaxy R'



## sumit269 (Jan 22, 2012)

Would you recommend a 'sony xperia arc s' or 'samsung galaxy R' ?? Am getting the SE from ebay US and SGR from India at the same price.  Kindly reply asap as i would need to order SE by tomorrow if needed.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sony Xperia Arc S is better of the two. It might have a slower processor, but is fast enough for everything you could throw at it...

Also, Xperia Arc S is beautiful, and has an excellent camera...

Only this week, my cousin got himself an unlocked white Xperia Arc S from the UK for 200 Pounds... Thats around 16k. Superb value for money...


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 22, 2012)

is the processor equivalent?? how do they match up in terms of other specs?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

What matters to you looks or specs. 

Sony for looks. I have an xperia arc  It's totally worth it.


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 22, 2012)

specs..


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

Get the SGR then.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Arc S. Beautiful phone.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

It's the single core vs dual core battle again. 

Just get a SGR if you want to have the fastest of the two. 

Although I must say, if you hold one in both hands, then I'm sure the Arc S will find it's way into your pocket and the SGR fallen onto the ground.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

Go for Arc S


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

*media.bestofmicro.com/sony-xperia-arc-s,X-3-309639-13.pngvs*www.techno18.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/samsung_galaxy_r.jpg


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 22, 2012)

My vote goes to Xperia Arc S.


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay xperia wins in looks hands down.. any other reason why i should go for it and not for Galaxy R?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

Ask SGR owners about battery backup, heating issues if any etc etc since you have decided to go for it. Just specs or looks is not even half the story.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

Far better camera.



> If i5 can fulfill my needs, then why i7?


Prioritise your purpose and preferences dude.


----------



## Vensanga (Jan 22, 2012)

Sony Xperia Arc S seems better in looks,camera and HD video plus if am not mistaken it supports Hdmi....today i take a look at both the phone and Sony might be better....but for me am not Sony fanboy so i will take SGR....


----------



## Sarath (Jan 22, 2012)

You really want the benefits of the arc S over the SGR then here it is:

Lighter
Better camera
Better UI (far better)
Very stylish (looks like an expensive phone unlike the SGR which looks cheaper than it costs)
More powerful single core proc 1.5Ghz (vs dual 1Ghz). I don't know of any apps that benefit from dual core except 1080p recording.
Dedicated camera button 
ICS in March 2012
Root available in XDA forums

But there are many disadvantages too  

someone else take it from here 



Vensanga said:


> Sony Xperia Arc S seems better in looks,camera and HD video plus if am not mistaken it supports Hdmi....today i take a look at both the phone and Sony might be better....but for me am not Sony fanboy so i will take SGR....



Me too hated Sony but Xperia arc is my first SE phone. And I loved it. Was a Nokia leech before 

Can't beat their design. They make phones that look like a Ferrari and perform like a Porsche 

Even I recommend the SGR though. OP is not bothered about looks as much. Dual core + AMOLED screen is a big plus. Just root it and get that ugly UI out


----------



## pramudit (Jan 22, 2012)

+1 for Arc S...
There are few apps that can fully utilise dual core...
From my point of view, sony arc s make it look more powerful, stylish and blah blah blah...


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarath has made some very logical points. 
Specially the dedicated camera button and inability to utilize the dual cores.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Sarath has made some very logical points.
> Specially the dedicated camera button and inability to utilize the dual cores.



Thank you 


I hope we are helping the OP


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 23, 2012)

SGR-Dull looks+better specs, future proof when compared to arc s.

Arc s- Good looks, sleek and practical but might not hold long when it comes to future proofing.


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 23, 2012)

Surely Sarath, the learning never ends 

Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S vs Samsung Galaxy R

I had gone into favour of galaxy R reading this and some other articles.. 
Well yeah looks arent the top concern. But yes the features are pretty attractive in the SE. 

So to summarize, the SGR has only the 8 gb internal memory and better build quality (not design)

Battery life is a concern in both i guess. 

But i read that SE arc s also has some wifi problem?? 

I would also want a fast browsing experience since i do that a lot. Just managing right now on my C7


----------



## Sarath (Jan 23, 2012)

To clarify a few statements,

Arc S has 1GB internal memory and a 8GB external memory, SGR no idea. 

Wi-Fi problem was sorted out long back with an update but yes the Wifi receiver is weak but not so much that it will disconnect ever so often. 

Battery life is poor in general for all Androids but Samsung has an edge due to their efficient AMOLED screens which use less energy. But I don't know how much extra that gives you.

Build quality of Sony is far far better than other phones, at least better than Samsung. They only screw up on hardware. My phone had  a few falls and is still intact, has no screen guard but is still good (gorilla?). Browsing is fast on both. Faster on SGR(should be)

I have recommended SGR right from the first post owing to your requirements. 

I am giving you as much info as I know on the Arc S to bolster your opinion. You are the one to finally decide. 

You willl surely not be disappointed with the SGR and a dual core is a must at this point of time.

Just saw the link, there is no doubt the SGR is the one to take. Everything aside, lots of RAM and internal memory means ,peace of mind and a faster experience. Have no doubts, go for it.

BTW SGR is superLCD so no OLED goodies here so it's equal to ARCs in that respect.


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> To clarify a few statements,
> 
> Arc S has 300odd MB internal memory and a 8GB external memory, SGR no idea.
> Battery life is poor in general for all Androids but Samsung has an edge due to their efficient AMOLED screens which use less energy. But I don't know how much extra that gives you.



SGR has 8 GB Internal and 32GB expandable. 
And it comes with SC-LCD and not AMOLED  

(I have been hunting for nexus S but could not find it now.Else would have gone for it without a second thought.)


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want nexus S then get it from flipkart... It was available on it when i saw yesterday...


----------



## red dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

sumit269 said:


> (I have been hunting for nexus S but could not find it now.Else would have gone for it without a second thought.)


Did you check with Vodafone store? 
They had it, but Indian version came with slcd. 
It is a wonderful phone nevertheless.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2012)

@sumit269: go for Xperia Arc S


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 23, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Did you check with Vodafone store?
> They had it, but Indian version came with slcd.
> It is a wonderful phone nevertheless.


is it? I thot it had amoled too.. But ive used it and its one of the best i have ever used..



pramudit said:


> If you want nexus S then get it from flipkart... It was available on it when i saw yesterday...



it shows out of stock..


----------



## pramudit (Jan 23, 2012)

@sumit, then check out ebay....


----------



## red dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

It is out of stock everywhere. 
Check Vodafone store ASAP.


----------



## R2K (Jan 24, 2012)

What about the cost ?
Which one is gonna burn a bigger hole through the pocket  ?


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 24, 2012)

As i mentioned in the post, am getting both at the same price


----------



## Sparky19 (Jan 25, 2012)

Guys, carrying the discussion forward, how does Galaxy S Plus and Galaxy R stack up ?


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 25, 2012)

go for arc coz android is not optimize for dual core yet
i also think quality of sony is better thane samsung


----------



## mafzalr (Jan 26, 2012)

the SGR stand out with the fact  that its gonna get the 
android 'Ice Cream Sandwich' update soon..................


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 26, 2012)

ok finally ordering SGR from letsbuy. any coupons that would work for a discount?? 

(Am not comfortable with warranty that im getting with the Arc S)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 26, 2012)

Sony Xperia Arc S is also getting Ice Cream Sandwich in March...

Anyways, SGR is also a very good phone... You will definitely love it...

IMO, buy from Flipkart rather than Letsbuy. More reliable website...

All the best...
Cheers!


----------



## sumit269 (Jan 26, 2012)

mafzalr said:


> the SGR stand out with the fact  that its gonna get the
> android 'Ice Cream Sandwich' update soon..................



I think he was referring to the comparison between SGR and SG+

I know even xperia arc S getting ICS update soon. But i was getting it from US at the same price as SGR. Im not very comfortable with the warranty issues due to my past experiences. 

There is a dealer from gujrat selling SE arc S at 21.5k too but he is offering 6 months *dealer* *warranty* for software not hardware. In case anyone interested he can try that deal.


----------

